

Angel.co introduces a new job matching service. Salary and equity info. - mtr
https://angel.co/talent

======
mtr
I just received an email...I don't see any official announcement but it
appears to be new.

It's very interesting that they disclose equity provided to the employees. Has
anyone seen this publicly disclosed before?

